# Study Guide



## missandreapruitt (Feb 13, 2009)

I was wondering if someone can help me. I have the study guide for 2007, but I am taking the test on April 2009.  Should I buy another study guide.


----------



## lhallstrom (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations, Andrea, on your decision to get certified!

Re: choice of Study Guide
If you don't use a 2009 Study Guide, be sure you are familiar with ALL the code changes for 2008 and 2009 -- CPT, ICD-9 and HCPCS. 
Perhaps you can borrow a 2009 study guide or purchase one and share it with someone in your chapter. It would be a good investment. 

Linda H.
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## kaviarasu (Feb 14, 2009)

missandreapruitt said:


> I was wondering if someone can help me. I have the study guide for 2007, but I am taking the test on April 2009.  Should I buy another study guide.



Andrea,
please try to use 2009 books b'cause there was so many changes  from 2008 to 2009 cpt especially in E\R AND MEDICIENE 

KAVI, CPC


----------



## utgirl (Jul 15, 2009)

kaviarasu said:


> Andrea,
> please try to use 2009 books b'cause there was so many changes  from 2008 to 2009 cpt especially in E\R AND MEDICIENE
> 
> KAVI, CPC



I have the 2008 Manuals but I am taking the test in 2011. Do I need to purchase 2010 Manuals or the 2010 study guide/cpc exam review?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jul 15, 2009)

*study guide*

You can study with whatever materials you would like, just make sure you are current on all that year's codes. BUT, whatever year you take the test, please, please, make sure you have current books. The tests are geared to the codes for that year, so they change every year. You would put yourself at a huge disadvantage to not use the current books for the current test. It's a hard test, no need to make it any harder. 
Best of luck!


----------

